# Kid sized, microwaveable, non-plastic "coffee" mugs? Do these exist?



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I need mugs for my boys that are their size. I'd like them to be microwaveable, and not plastic. Any idea where I could find such a thing?


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

this is like a "to go" "mug"

http://mightynest.com/shop/dishes-cups-utensils/cups/eio-glass-kids-cup-wsilicone-sleeve-8oz-3-colors

regular silicone cups http://mightynest.com/shop/dishes-cups-utensils/cups/bigger-bites-silicone-cups-set-of-2

only mug i could find but you cant microwave it....http://mightynest.com/shop/lunch-gear/food-containers/the-complete-bpa-free-feeding-set-orange


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I'd check with a local potter/pottery shop. You can microwave most handmade mugs just like you would a mug from Target. I bought some from a potter who sells at my local farmer's mkt, but you could probably find some smaller mugs in a pottery shop or craft or gift store that sells items like that.

If you're outta luck there you might look for an espresso/demitasse cup. Would that be too small?


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Regular espresso demitasse cups should be the perfect size for kids!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Oh, B&G, you're in the triangle, right? I got my kids' mugs from Eddie at the Carrboro farmer's market. They're little bitty things and really probably too small for my girls now, but they still like them. I think they were designed as espresso cups, but he might've made them as kid cups. Scroll down this page if you want to see Eddie's stuff. There's a picture of some blue/black mugs he did. I'm sure you could find some smaller mugs from a local potter if you want to go that route.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanma*
> 
> Oh, B&G, you're in the triangle, right? I got my kids' mugs from Eddie at the Carrboro farmer's market. They're little bitty things and really probably too small for my girls now, but they still like them. I think they were designed as espresso cups, but he might've made them as kid cups. Scroll down this page if you want to see Eddie's stuff. There's a picture of some blue/black mugs he did. I'm sure you could find some smaller mugs from a local potter if you want to go that route.


I am in the triangle! I was thinking about handmade. I actually used to have a bunch of cups that I made in college that would be perfect. Too bad I got rid of them during one of my decluttering sprees! An espresso cup would probably be the perfect size for my toddler, but the preschooler would need bigger.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Last year for Christmas my dc got Playmobil mugs which are just the right size for them, and microwavable. They're dishwasher safe too, but the pictures tend to fade so we hand wash them.


----------



## RiverandJulie (Feb 1, 2010)

The one mug I have that I really like is a "corn mug". They are made from corn, so eventually biodegradable. They can go in teh microwave and in the dishwasher. Mine is small, so it would be good for a kid. It also doesnt get hot on the outside.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My kids use tea cups. They work great!


----------



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

If any of these ideas don't end up working out for you you might find something at a souvenir shop. We have miniature ceramic coffee mugs that look exactly like the grown-up counterpart and hold about 5oz of liquid. We found ours at a thrift store but they were obviously souvenirs of San Francisco.


----------



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

I get mine from browsing our local thrift shops. I look for the porcelaine (sp?) ones that don't have any metal "paint" edging around the cup so that it can go in the microwave. Usually they're around 99 cents-$2 per cup. The best thing is that because they're relatively cheap and somewhat plentiful (at least around here), I don't worry too much when it gets accidently chipped or broken in a fall.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Espresso cups are only a few ounces (usually 2 or 3). Cappuccino cups, though, are 6 - 7 ounces, which might be a good size for your kids. Here's a link to an example. They're perfect for other hot drinks, too, like Wassail and hot chocolate.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Oh, wanted to add, you might check out a paint your own ceramics place if you're into that. I know the one we've been to recently has some smaller mugs. I think they were 6 oz, maybe 8. Maybe your kids would like to decorate their own? I think you could find a potter to do one for you, too, though. We got one kid-size hand thrown mug as a baby gift. I think the giver bought it in Seagrove, but I'm sure you could find something in the Triangle. The ones I got from Eddie at the farmer's mkt in Carrboro are about 5-6 oz. One is slightly bigger than the other. The one that we got as a gift from Seagrove (Owen's Pottery) is about 6-7 oz. It doesn't quite hold a full measuring cup.

hth


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Montessori catalogs usually have a great selection.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> this is like a "to go" "mug"
> 
> http://mightynest.com/shop/dishes-cups-utensils/cups/eio-glass-kids-cup-wsilicone-sleeve-8oz-3-colors


OOH! Those cups look very nice! I've been complaining about the sippy-sucky cups for years! I'm going to keep that link.


----------



## benannah (Oct 13, 2011)

How about glass mugs!? They may be breakable, but they are microwaveable and your beverages still taste great. Plus, they are pure and BPA free  Here are som glass mugs from ESP (nickname for Essential Safe Products): http://www.liveesp.com/tableware/glass-drinkware/5213s4a-libbey-glass-mugs.asp


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

We have some smallish, very sturdy microwaveable glass mugs from IKEA.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kathteach*
> 
> If any of these ideas don't end up working out for you you might find something at a souvenir shop. We have miniature ceramic coffee mugs that look exactly like the grown-up counterpart and hold about 5oz of liquid. We found ours at a thrift store but they were obviously souvenirs of San Francisco.


We did that, too.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes! We have some from this Etsy shop:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/62577651/t-rex-kid-mug?ref=sr_list_1&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=kid+mug&ga_view_type=list&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade

We also gave a few as gifts last Christmas. My boys (2 and 4) use theirs often and they are the perfect size for them!


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I've been looking for cute child-sized mugs forever, and I finally found some that I really like, at Crate & Barrel. Here's a link to the ones I got. They're Christmas-themed, which obviously wouldn't work for everyone, but that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought one at a farmer's market. Keep an eye out!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

if money is an issue then check the thrift stores. esp. for sturdy handmade mugs. when we can afford a potter that's where we get them (though we buy mostly bowls than cups). otherwise we find lots of great stuff at the thrift store.


----------



## heatherborealis (May 18, 2017)

My kids have been using BittyMugs since they were 2 years old. My daughter is 7 now and she still loves getting them out every morning. All ceramic, and the colors are bright and fun, and the animals adorable. If you're looking for a non-plastic cup or mug, and high-quality, check out these mugs at wildini.com.


----------

